# My finished 1970 Challenger R/T ''Vanishing Point''



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Finished that one last month. It tooked me awhile but I did finish it. 

http://picasaweb.google.ca/f1steph/DodgeChallengerRTVanishingPoint?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Excellent job!! Love that movie!!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

My buddy did this car several years agio,he is a great modeler and in this car he even did dash lights and high and low beam headlights.


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

scottman2007 said:


> My buddy did this car several years agio,he is a great modeler and in this car he even did dash lights and high and low beam headlights.



That I'd like to see!!! A coupe of year ago, I was putting lights in every model I was building (Moonbase Alpha, Flying sub, Mobile from UFO, Green Arcadia from Captain Harlock) and I only did put lights in a car and that was in my '66 Batmobile (flashing beacon and exhaust fire). One day, I will do like your freind and put lights (fiber optics in the dashboard) in a car. That gives a very realistic look.

Thaks guys for the complements. This model is far from perfect but I always wanted to make this car as seen in the movie (from screen caps except the engine 'cause you never see what's onder the hood.) 

Steph


----------

